# You know your an animal rancher when...



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We may have already had a thread like this. I don't remember! But I have a funny instance I couldn't keep to myself. 

Over the weekend I managed to cut my knee up and sprained my ankle/foot (keeps getting worse... going to doc if it gets any worse). Anyway, I decided to wrap it for added support and compression. Well I couldn't find my ace bandage, all I have is vet wrap. So I wrapped my foot and ankle with vet wrap...This stuff is great. 

Therefore, I know I'm an animal rancher when I use vet wrap to mend my own wounds. 

Any others?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Right on Dani! :laugh:
We've used Therma Flex for sore muscles. Just a teeny bit goes a long way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use the blue kote on my wounds :laugh:


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I use Cowboy Magic on my hair.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I've used mane and tail in my hair, but nothing else and it is basically made for humans anymore. I would use vet wrap though. I had a farrier who would take a 1/4 of a bute tablet when he had a headache


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've used Mane and Tail in my hair, vet wrap, and hay strings for just about everything from a belt to a hair tie! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

oh now I have used hay strings for about ten thousand things. I never had halters for my horses until I was grown I always just caught and led them with hay strings.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

My nails are super hard, not old man yellow gross but hard, I have never had anything better than hoof trimmers for them.....

Does that count?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are a wonderful thing! LOL!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

....when every shirt you own has a hole in it from fencing...........


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, when you use vet wrap, vetricyn and other things usually made for animals you start to figure out that you're a little different :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I know an old timer that tastes the hay before he buys it! He says his cows like it "sweet and green-like, not dull or dusty". Imagine selling your hay to a guy that EATS it before he'll pay for it! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha!!! Our whole first aid kit is vet supplies. They are so much cheaper too lol. Hay strings are like farmers duct tape lol. I just tied my front bumper back on with hay strings lol.
As for you know your a farmer.....you know your a farmer when you go into a store and leave crap as you go.....literally crap. Then you walk really fast so no one knows it's you lol. You also know your a goat farmer when you smell your self before you to some where to see if you smell like a buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

You know what dewormers taste like :wink:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Pixel said:


> You know what dewormers taste like :wink:


Only herbal, I wouldn't dare with the chemicals


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pixel said:


> You know what dewormers taste like :wink:


And other meds. I know la200 and yes the wormer is nasty

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Bute paste doesnt taste good either.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When you've been vaccinated with a 10 way canine vaccine! :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've used joint ointment for horses on my own hands. I've used Equisect as fly spray. I've used a horse brush to brush my hair. I've used Blu Kote on cuts, and Nu Stock on burns and bites.


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

I plan my breedings so that birthings happen when I can sleep in the barn for a couple weeks So much for hubby!
janice


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

when you take antiboitics from the animal clinic you work at. I don't mean like stealing them. I got bit by a cat and took some clindamycin that we had at the clinic because it got infected. I also know what propofol smells like and clavamox drops taste like bubble gum. Lol


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

jannerbanner said:


> i plan my breedings so that birthings happen when i can sleep in the barn for a couple weeks so much for hubby!
> Janice


lmao!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When you do a round of Sore mouth vaccines and give it to yourself accidentally. Yep, Sore mouth hurts...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Or when your shopping list reads...
gal peanut oil
creamy peanut butter
organic peanut butter cookies
peanuts in shell...
And your allergic to PEANUTS!!!!!! (but the girls LOVE them)


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

In most cases if its ok for my animals its good enough... haven't been to a people doctor in a couple years but have needed antibiotics a few times as well as a tetnus booster local farm supply makes a good pharmacy if you know the dosages and uses of what you get


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never used antibiotics on purpose... key words, on purpose. I did get an la 200 shot and boy does it hurt. It left a huge knot too. 

I plan my breeding around when I breaks at college. Like I'm planning around winter break now lol


----------

